# Yogurt



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi

Frisbee has had a bit of a dodgy tummy this week (along with lots of other puppies on this site it seems). I have been giving him some pro biotic yogurt and he has started to improve. What I would like to know is if it is OK to continue giving him some yogurt every day - will this help keep tummy upsets at bay - or is it only something he should have when necessary. He absolutely loves the yogurt so just thought I would ask.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

I got the same advice of a local breeder who gives it everyday to his dogs in one meal,
I divide a table spoon between the 3meals. 

Hope it's ok to do so x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Mine get it most days. It's good for them and they love it


----------

